# Can someone help me with my results????



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

t3 uptake 33 ....................22-35%
t4 thyroxine 7.7 ...............4.5-12.5 mcg/dl
free t4 index (t7) 2.5 ........1.4-3.8

tsh (3rd generation) 1.75 mIU/L reference range 0.40-4.50

Here are my antibody results. Someone please help!!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------Reference
TGAB (Thyroglobulin Antibodies)----------- 128 (out of range) ......<20 IU/mL

TPAB (Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies)------ <10 .........................<35 IU/mL

I am 35. Since my early 20's, my doctors and dentists have expressed concern over my large looking thyroid. My first doctor wanted to do nuclear medicine. I never got around to doing it. Fast forward to now. I definitely think something is going on and has only gotten worse since having my last child more than a year ago. The front part of my neck (thyroid) is uncomfortable . It is almost sore. I am tired and fatigued at the end of the day, yet I CANNOT sleep at night. I'm exhausted from no sleep. My hair is thinning. I am hot with intermittent hot flashes. On rare occassions I do get cold. My body temp is usually high 99 to 100 F. I also have allergies and feel puffy. I am always hungry and have never lost my 20-30 pounds of baby weight. In general, I do not feel good. I feel so fat. I do have an occassional pounding chest. There is more but I guess this is a start. I'm just exhausted and feel like something is not quite right. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm..tough case. Your numbers are pretty good - nearly perfect.

If I had to guess, I would suspect you have the early stages of Hashi's and your numbers will toggle between these good values and not so great values.

It is a bit off for Hashi's to not test positive for TPO Ab but test positive for TG Ab. Im not quite sure what that means. I have hashi's and both those numbers are in the thousands for me. A TG at 128 is not very high. As I said my last TPO was like 1800 and my TG was 1200 or so.

I think at a minimum it would be worth doing a sonogram and an RAI uptake test to see what's going on. An FNA biopsy might not be a bad idea either but that would probably come after a sono and uptake if still needed.

Have you had a comprehensive metabolic panel done lately? A full physical? You mat want to also get some blood drawn and get yourself a good workup to see if anything turns up.

You haven't stopped breast feeding recently have you? That could explain some of the swings as your hormones go back to normal. Many women have thyroid problems after birth. It's quite common. Seems like quitting smoking, a big trauma or pregnancy are the 3 main "set offs" to thyroid trouble.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> t3 uptake 33 ....................22-35%
> t4 thyroxine 7.7 ...............4.5-12.5 mcg/dl
> free t4 index (t7) 2.5 ........1.4-3.8
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board, JGROUP!

I certainly cannot add much to what Nasdaqphil has said except to reinforce the opinion that it would be a very good thing to get a radioactive uptake scan done. The reason why is that your thryoid panel does not appear remarkable at this time but we do know that something is afoot as evidenced by the high TgAb.

Here is some info on that..................

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

Please let us know what you decide and what your doctor has recommended that you do.


----------



## jgroup (Sep 25, 2009)

You guy's are awesome. Thank you so very much for this information. I will be taking the advice I get. Today I feel worse than ever. The front part of my neck is so incredibly uncomfortable. Like a major pressure. Thanks again and I will certainly update.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jgroup said:


> You guy's are awesome. Thank you so very much for this information. I will be taking the advice I get. Today I feel worse than ever. The front part of my neck is so incredibly uncomfortable. Like a major pressure. Thanks again and I will certainly update.


You are welcome and I know that we all would like to be here for you and see how you fare. So, please update us if you will.


----------

